# Forged paring knife



## daizee (Jul 24, 2021)

2020 was slow, but I'm onto a batch of paring knives for the summer/fall (mostly stock removal).
This was an otherwise useless scrap of 1084 from a years-ago stock removal project. Just enough to forge into this paring knife, wearing a brass bolster and crazy (and tricky!) white oak handle:


















This completes a white oak and carbon steel mini sub-set in one of my (two) kitchen blocks:


----------



## Dhoff (Jul 25, 2021)

Id love a paring like that 

looks great and very comfortable


----------



## Jville (Jul 25, 2021)

Great looking work!!


----------



## daizee (Jul 25, 2021)

Glad y'all like it. It's LIGHT because that oak is so weird. I poured the open grain full of CA as I was finishing it.

apologies if images are broken at the moment. issue raised with image host sysad.

-E


----------

